# GT RTS 2 Race



## Re-spekt (3. Juni 2009)

Hier verkauf ich ein Schätzchen, 
leider nur für Insider die gleichzeitig über das nötige Kleingeld verfügen -(leider)
*Verhandlungsbasis 1495 Euronen zuzügl. Versand * 
(Leasing und Finanzierung wird nicht angeboten)
*wer es grad nicht hat - Bitte nicht jammern oder schimpfen !!!!*








[/URL][/IMG]

*Der einzige Schlag den du spürst ist dein Herzschlag .. .. .. ..*

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/376487

*MEHR BILDER IM ALBUM ODER IN DER BUCHT*


Konstruiert, um härteste Schläge zu absorbieren, katapultiert das RTS-2 die Voll-Feder-Technologie auf ein neues Niveau...............................

*Presse:*  RTS erste vollgefederte Bike welches das gefühl eines Hartail´s aurecht hält !



*Info´s:*
7005er Aluminium Triangle -wärmeausgelagerten handgeschweißten Hauptrahmen
Chromoly Triangle Hinterbau  mit 3fach Umlenkung  (beim RTS (1) gab´s den in Alu - hat wohl nicht gehalten) (Titan???)

Maße :  
Mitte Tretlagerachse  - Oberkante Oberrohr 47cm
Mitte Sattelstütze  -  Mitte Lenkkopf (Horizontal) 580 mm 
(Lenkopflänge 110mm für alle, die ihre eigene Gabel nutzen möchten)
leicht bis normal geslopte Rahmengeometrie (Bilder durch Hinterbauständer leicht verfälscht)
für Körpergrößen von 172-182 cm  (Vorbauwechsel +/- 3cm)

Federung:
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Race 100 /( 80) mm justierbare Luft-Gabel  500km gefahren (Aheadset mit 10mm Spacer)
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Sid 165mm Luft Doppelkammer Dämpfer  500km gefahren 
(beim Umbau wurden alle unteren Industrie Kugellager durch Messing / Bronce Gleitlager ersetzt ! - kann ich übrigens auch als Nachrüstung für alle RTS Eigner anbieten mit Sid Dämpfer etwa 300 ) 

Antrieb: 
Ritchey SPD Pedal - Ritchey Pro (XT-Octalink-Lager) Kurbel 172,5 / 110mm Kompakt auf 48Z/34Z (FSA) über KMC SL9 mit Link auf Mavic Kassette 12-27 alle einzeln
durch XT Shadow medium Schaltwerk (alles 500km alt)
Umwerfer XT (älter)

Bedienung:
Magura HS33 mit aluminium Tuning (fast alle Schrauben in Alu)
SRAM Grip Shift 3/9 Rocket (Edelstahlzüge) Sram Gummigriffe
Bel Air Pro Sattel gelochte Satteldecke 

Anbau:
Richey Flatbar 560mm / Ritchey WCS 120er Vorbau / Ritchey Ahead Set Kappe mit Aluschraube
GT Original Sattelstütze mit Alu-Zentralverschraubung M10x1 / Alu-Sattelstützklemme mit Alu-Schraube M8/SW13
leichte Alu Barends 1x überlackiert (die haben schnell Kitchen vom anlehnen umfallen u.s.w.)

Bereifung:
2.1 Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph Mod. 2007 Evo Tri Falt   (vorne leichten Schlauch, hinten Normal  mit SV Ventile)
NN 85% - RR 65%  (hatte die auch auf einem anderen Rad)
Mavic F519 (Baugleich XM719) 32 / 36 Speichen  an XT Naben (mit leichten Schnellspannern und herausdrehbaren Griffen)

Zubehör:
Rock Shox Sid Gabel/Dämpfer Pumpe
Original Noleen Hinterbaudämfer (OK-Funktionsbereit)
Original GT Flatbar / Ritchey Sattelstütze (leider in Grau sonst wäre sie dran) 
Magura Brakebooster und  Magura HS Schnellspanner 
Original 110 Vorbau

Anleitungen:
Original Prospekt  all terra  (Das Beste MTB Team der Welt)
RTS - Zaskar - Richter - Avalanche AL u.s.w. (für GT Fachhändler) mit meinen Notizen zur Kaufausstattung ( Preis damals 4965 DM)
Bedienungsanleitungen zum Dämpfer / Gabel / Magura HS 

 (Sollte irgendwann die Rechnung zum RTS auftauchen bekommt der neue Besitzer diese - Ehrenwort)

Vorschläge:
bei Preisvorschlägen kann auch der Umfang der Lieferung 
(komplett Rad mit allem / Rad ohne Laufräder / Rad ohne Gabel und Zubehör u.s.w.) 
verhandelt werden!

Grund:
Das Rad ist Schön und Gut und hat schon einige Epiq hinter sich gelassen,
also ich hatte damit wirklich viel Spaß - aber - ich kann nicht auch noch Räder sammeln!
wer mein anderes Schätzchen STS  kennt, weiß das ich mich von diesem RTS trennen muß!
bin im letzten Jahr 08 mit dem RTS nur 500km gefahren (1 Rennen rest Probefahrten / Spaß) 
dieses Jahr nur 1 Marathon, beim dritten Platten (45km) mit Brennesselsturz keine Lust mehr  (Sundern Hagen) 
2008 mit meinem RR 3500km  mit meinem HT 2000km  und meinem Schätzchen 1500km    

also viel Spaß beim Preisvorschlagen

noch Bilder vom Prospekt ? der neuen Sattelstütze ?? oder ???



Antwort:
Alles ist deutlich jünger als der Rahmen !!!!!!
Die Felgen (Laufräder) sind viel jünger,
Vorne: max.2000km / Hinten: 1Jahr alt etwa 600km, alle Bremsflanken sind Perfekt wie der Rundlauf (ích hatte immer rote Magura Beläge drauf)

Er wird im geschlossenen Radkarton (Lenker demontiert / Pedale ab / Räder daneben) gut gepolstert, versendet


----------



## Re-spekt (7. Juni 2009)

Keine 30 Stunden mehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (8. Juni 2009)

(Heute Morgen 982 Besucher - jetzt schon weit über 1000 - 21 Beobachter
5 Fragen - 2 Interessenten) - *das halte ich für äußerst gut ! *

das einzige was fehlt ist wohl (die Kohle) der Mut


----------



## dk850 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Re-spekt,

wie ist denn Dein GT in der Bucht weggegangen? Warst Du zufrieden?
Habe das GT RTS I in schwarz mit dem Originalen Dämpfer der mittlerweile hin ist . Nun zu meiner Frage: welcher Dämpfer passt an das GT, habe gesehen, dass Du den Rock Shox Sid 165mm hast, passt der durch den Tunnel im Rahmen und muss ich da was umbauen??
best regards
dk850


----------



## Re-spekt (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich besitz es noch !

der Umbau zum Luftdämpfer wird etwa 300 Euro kosten !
da passt nicht aus Serie.
bin Maschbau Ing./Meister

ich hab aber noch den Standart-Serien-Dämpfer der OK ist und auch nicht mitgenommen aussieht 

mach ein Angebot !  (der wird sowieso niemals mehr in meins eingebaut)


----------



## dk850 (30. Juli 2009)

hallo,

wollte eigentlich den Serienstoßdämpfer nicht mehr in mein Rad verwenden da der von Anfang an gesuppt hat und ich sonst auch immer unzufrieden damit war. Vielleicht ist Deiner ja besser? Was soll er denn noch bringen?

Gruß


----------

